# Nepaug State Forest, CT June 15th 2008 (Father's Day)



## bvibert (Jun 15, 2008)

A few of us hit up Nepaug this mornig, despite the wet weather we've been having.  The trails weren't too bad as far as mud, but the fire roads were pretty wet (lots of big puddles).  The actual trails did have plenty of wet, slick roots though.  I did my best to show the crew around, only having to turn around a few times.  There was a lot of logging going on, which caused us to have to change our routes a few times due to existing trails being impassable.  We hit some pretty cool trails and I think everyone had a good time.  I'll definitely have to do some more exploring there to get a better idea of the trails.  There were some wipe outs, but everyone rode away without any problems.  Greg caught some video, can't wait to see it.  This is shaping up to be a pretty good AZ CT MTB crew, we'll definitely have to do more rides.

powhunter, johnnypoach, Greg, Mr.Evil, jeff03, and I all rode for several hours together.


----------



## powhunter (Jun 15, 2008)

nice ride...thanks for the tour brian....and also for the field surgery on my derailer SP?

It would  be nice to do this evefry sunday seems to be working out going early

steve


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 15, 2008)

Had a great time today guys. Steve, how are the battle wounds? I am starting to feel mine. My shoulder & hip are pretty sore and those scrapes sting a little. But it is nothing that will keep me off the bike.

Steve easily gets the award for crash of the day :-o ! While the Poacher gets the award for most entertaining.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 15, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Steve easily gets the award for crash of the day :-o ! While the Poacher gets the award for most entertaining.



Agreed there, too bad we didn't get Johnny's on film, that was classic! :lol:

I'm definitely feeling the effects of todays ride, even though I didn't bite it as hard as either of you.  The worst part is that I seemed to have sprained my wrist at some point.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 15, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Agreed there, too bad we didn't get Johnny's on film, that was classic! :lol:
> 
> I'm definitely feeling the effects of todays ride, even though I didn't bite it as hard as either of you.  The worst part is that I seemed to have sprained my wrist at some point.



I was thinking the same thing about Johnny's crash. Greg actually put his camera away just before that crash.

My right side (shoulder and hip) is sore from those two falls I had. I actually think the first one on that sharp corner hurt more than the one off that ramp. But what hurts most is my left ankle where I took a pedal to that bone that bumps out on the inside of the ankle (what is that none called?). Anyway, that really freakin hurts and is turning a nice shade of purple.

If you can help it, when you fall never try to catch yourself with an out stretched arm. You can easily sprain and even break your wrist. It is better to take the impact to the body.  I think my fall off that ramp looked alot worse than it actually was as I intentionally fell in a way that placed as much surface area of my body as possible in contact with the ground. That way the force is spread over a large surface area instead of being localized in a small area and possibly causing alot of damage. I am not saying it didn't hurt. But is would have hurt a hell of a lot more if I landed hard on the hip or shoulder. Learning how to take a fall is by far the most usefull thing I have learned in 13 plus years or martial arts training.


Tim


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 15, 2008)

Had a great time riding with everyone and thanks Brian for showing us some good trails and then finding our way back out. Just gave the bike a quick wash down and everything seems intact/working.

We may not be the best riders, but we sure do have a good time out there.


----------



## Greg (Jun 15, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> We may not be the best riders, but we sure do have a good time out there.



+1

Lots of fun with you guys today. I'm starting to become addicted. Lots of cool little shots of singletrack at Nepaug. It will be great once we all have enough experience there to put a longer consistent route together. Still, Brian did a good job showing us around given his limited experience there. Some of those stunts are pretty sick and I am 100% okay with myself if I never, ever try them. :-o

Got some vid and I'll work up something tonight. Steve's crash was the most dramatic. I only fell once and nobody was around to enjoy it. Dialing back the release tension on the SPDs saved me today from the bumps and bruises I endured last week. Great riding with the crew again!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 15, 2008)

Glad you guys felt you got an adequate tour.  I was happy to show you around what I knew.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 15, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> We may not be the best riders, but we sure do have a good time out there.



You and Greg are alot better than you have both lead on. And we had some pretty tough conditions today. Man were those roots slick.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 15, 2008)

I was too busy trying to figure out where we were going most of the time to see much riding, but it sure seemed like everyone was able to keep up with the pace without any problems.  Next time I lead I'll know where I'm going and I won't hold back..


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> +1
> 
> Some of those stunts are pretty sick and I am 100% okay with myself if I never, ever try them. :-o
> !




Here are some vids I found on YouTube of guys shredding those stunts at Nepaug. About halfway through the first vids they guys attempt that crazy jump at the base of the cliff.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMEXiePQ3AQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qaJAlTKhch0


----------



## Greg (Jun 15, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Here are some vids I found on YouTube of guys shredding those stunts at Nepaug. About halfway through the first vids they guys attempt that crazy jump at the base of the cliff.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMEXiePQ3AQ
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qaJAlTKhch0



Greeeeat. Now the video I post is going to make us look like a bigger bunch of posers than we already are... :lol:


----------



## Greg (Jun 15, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> You and Greg are alot better than you have both lead on. And we had some pretty tough conditions today. Man were those roots slick.



Thanks for the kind words, Tim. I told you I did do this at one point, a pretty long time ago... My confidence is coming back, slowly. Speaking of confidence, I was very impressed with Jeff today. He was about twice as confident as he was last week. I can tell the guy is hooked given all his posting in this forum lately... :lol:


----------



## Greg (Jun 15, 2008)

*Vids*

Enjoy:



High res is still uploading. It's *here*, but give it until about 11 pm before attempting to download.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 15, 2008)

I think I have watch that last 20 seconds about 10 times already. I love the slow mo sound effects

And for the record, earlier in the ride I did make it over that log clean. Those 2 failed attempts were on the return trip.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks for the video Greg, but after watching the links Tim posted, we have a long way to go


----------



## bvibert (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice work on the video Greg, thanks!  We're almost as steezy as those other videos. :lol:


----------



## Greg (Jun 16, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Thanks for the video Greg, but after watching the links Tim posted, we have a long way to go



Not sure about you, but I have no intention of taking this that far. :-o I'll just stick to cross country, thanks.... :lol:


----------



## powhunter (Jun 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> Not sure about you, but I have no intention of taking this that far. :-o I'll just stick to cross country, thanks.... :lol:



yea that is same crazy shit.......XC is really all I want to do.....to stay in shape for the bumps


steve


----------



## Greg (Jun 16, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Here are some vids I found on YouTube of guys shredding those stunts at Nepaug. About halfway through the first vids they guys attempt that crazy jump at the base of the cliff.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMEXiePQ3AQ
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qaJAlTKhch0



You know, you gotta wonder if most of these guys have a motocross background, or something. Takes a lot of balls to do that, body armor and a full face helmet or not.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 20, 2008)

Brian, here is the video I mentioned last night were he rides down that cliff jump.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQzqQtngPyc&feature=related


----------



## bvibert (Jun 20, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Brian, here is the video I mentioned last night were he rides down that cliff jump.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQzqQtngPyc&feature=related



That video really manages to make it not look as big as it really is.


----------



## Greg (Jun 20, 2008)

bvibert said:


> That video really manages to make it not look as big as it really is.



Agreed. The perspective of it when the guy is wandering around give you a good feel for it, but when he rides it, it looks small. It really doesn't matter anyway though cuz I'm pretty sure I'll never try it.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> Agreed. The perspective of it when the guy is wandering around give you a good feel for it, but when he rides it, it looks small. It really doesn't matter anyway though cuz I'm pretty sure I'll never try it.



The sick part is that the video makes me think that I could ride it...


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 20, 2008)

One of Randi's Co-workers rides there all the time and does all of those stunts. He told Randi that cliff jumed is called 'Flight Simulator'.


----------



## Greg (Jun 20, 2008)

bvibert said:


> The sick part is that the video makes me think that I could ride it...



You obviously didn't get enough sleep last night. You seem a bit delirious.


----------



## Greg (Jun 20, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> One of Randi's Co-workers rides there all the time and does all of those stunts. He told Randi that cliff jumed is called 'Flight Simulator'.



*[thread="30069"]This[/thread]* is the only flight simulator I'll be doing. :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jun 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> You obviously didn't get enough sleep last night. You seem a bit delirious.



That must be the problem.  You'd think that with how banged up I feel from yesterday's ride that I wouldn't have these illusions of my riding ability...


----------



## severine (Jun 20, 2008)

bvibert said:


> That must be the problem.  You'd think that with how banged up I feel from yesterday's ride that I wouldn't have these _*illusions*_ of my riding ability...


More like _delusions_ of grandeur.  

I'd like to see you guys try that stuff!


----------



## Greg (Jun 20, 2008)

severine said:


> I'd like to see you guys try that stuff!



No you wouldn't.....


----------



## bvibert (Jun 20, 2008)

severine said:


> More like _delusions_ of grandeur.



Call it what you will.. 



severine said:


> I'd like to see you guys try that stuff!



I'm assuming that means you've taken out a large life insurance policy on me???


----------



## severine (Jun 20, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'm assuming that means you've taken out a large life insurance policy on me???


Probably should do that first........


----------

